# Windows 10 Activation



## xkm1948 (Oct 4, 2018)

Bought a Windows 8.1 from a local Goodwill dirt cheap. Brand new still sealed. Is it still possible to activate Windows 10 using a Windows 8.1 key now?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Just try it.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...or-8-key/832d8b0a-6fc4-4f3f-a020-139ce895c656


----------



## trparky (Oct 4, 2018)

I believe that they're still activating older keys for Windows 10 upgrades.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Bought a Windows 8.1 from a local Goodwill dirt cheap. Brand new still sealed. Is it still possible to activate Windows 10 using a Windows 8.1 key now?


Officially the word from Microsoft is no, buuut..


trparky said:


> I believe that they're still activating older keys for Windows 10 upgrades.


This is a thing. It might work, it might not. Try it and see. The worst thing that can happen is that you'll have to go back to using 8.1.

Or you can buy a new Win 10 key from here;
https://www.scdkey.com/microsoft-windows-10-pro-oem-cd-key-global_1227-20.html $14 for the Pro version or
https://www.scdkey.com/microsoft-windows-10-home-oem-cd-key-global_1379-20.html $12.68 for the Home version.
Unless you need the "Pro" features go with the Home version. Keep in mind these are OEM keys and will only work on one machine at a time.

EDIT;
SCDKey.com has Paypal which is a much safer way to buy. However, I've bought a bunch of keys from them and have had zero problems.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

The interesting moment that many users install Windows 10, then have many issues and after that downgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes. You would have to install win8.1 first and upgrade thru windows update.

But you cant use the key directly.  Many Win10 installs are tied to your microsoft email account so activation can be automatic.


----------



## kastriot (Oct 5, 2018)

If it works good, if not you have for 3 euros win 10 pro keys on ebay i already bought 3 keys no probs they are based on specific mobos after they sent you key they will destroy that PC.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

Here's a related question... how about a Dell laptop with the original OEM Win 7 install (I even have the restore USB stick from Dell).  Any inexpensive upgrade path to Win 10?  I got the laptop not to long ago, rescued from a recycle pile, it's a fully functional M6500 with a quad core.  Nice laptop, good specs.

I did the free Win 10 upgrade on my desktop when MS still had it available.


----------



## qubit (Oct 5, 2018)

Heck, I can still install my old Windows 7, activate it and then upgrade to W10, all nicely activated. The mobo then has the required digital licence too, so W7 is no longer required to install W10 again if I need to. I think Microsoft must still be allowing this in the interests of growing market share.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Here's a related question... how about a Dell laptop with the original OEM Win 7 install (I even have the restore USB stick from Dell).  Any inexpensive upgrade path to Win 10?  I got the laptop not to long ago, rescued from a recycle pile, it's a fully functional M6500 with a quad core.  Nice laptop, good specs.
> 
> I did the free Win 10 upgrade on my desktop when MS still had it available.



Make a USB stick and and update from there(from inside a booted Windows environment), a dirty install, if asked for a Key, just skip entry and Continue.
If it is not allowed it will fail but,... give the activation some time to work if it doesn't do it right off.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Make a USB stick and and update from there(from inside a booted Windows environment), a dirty install, if asked for a Key, just skip entry and Continue.
> If it is not allowed it will fail but,... give the activation some time to work if it doesn't do it right off.



Make a USB stick of what, Windows 10 install?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Make a USB stick of what, Windows 10 install?



Yes. Either Media creation tool here:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

OR
using RUFUS, ESD, and Decrypter:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Yes. Either Media creation tool here:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> OR
> using RUFUS, ESD, and Decrypter:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/



From the MS download site, it's $139 for Win 10 Home and $199 for Win 10 Pro.

$54.99 here: https://softwarecascade.com/product/microsoft-windows-10-pro-3264-bit/

Scam?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Scam?



When did money come into the equation?
Had coffee yet?

Creating the download media is *FREE*.

If you want to buy a KEY try here:  https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Windows-10-Pro-32-64-BIT-Product-Key-Download-Link/606488471


----------



## Konceptz (Oct 5, 2018)

Not sure about 8.1, but I've been using Windows 7 Keys to activate Windows 10 and haven't had an issue yet.  Home -> Home , Pro -> Pro


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2018)

i activated win10 on a tablet about 2 months ago without issue, although that was from win7 to win10 but cannot see why it would be different.



qubit said:


> Heck, I can still install my old Windows 7, activate it and then upgrade to W10, all nicely activated. The mobo then has the required digital licence too, so W7 is no longer required to install W10 again if I need to. I think Microsoft must still be allowing this in the interests of growing market share.



Yeah i believe they still trying to get more on win10, i been noticing a lot of busineses on win7 or just not win10


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> When did money come into the equation?
> Had coffee yet?
> 
> Creating the download media is *FREE*.
> ...



Ok, ok, ok I'll try it. lol  I'm skeptical.  So I run the Win 10 install while running the Activated Win 7 Pro (OEM) version I have.  If it asks for a key, enter the Win 7 Key???



AsRock said:


> i activated win10 on a tablet about 2 months ago without issue, although that was from win7 to win10 but cannot see why it would be different.  Yeah i believe they still trying to get more on win10, i been noticing a lot of busineses on win7 or just not win10



Did you use the above method?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Ok, ok, ok I'll try it. lol I'm skeptical. So I run the Win 10 install while running the *Activated Win 7 Pro* (OEM) version I have. If it asks for a key, enter the Win 7 Key???



Yes.  From W7 desktop, run the "setup.exe" off the USB stick.  You need to match the correct version Home or* Pro **if asked* but it should do it automatically.
It may not ask for a key but if it does use the W7 key.

Try it and post back.  Once W10 is activated with a digital license you should be able to do a clean install if you want and it should reactivate without a problem.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> you should be able to do a clean install if you want and it should reactivate without a problem



Well that would rock.  Clean install and reactivate with the Win 7 COA key?  Again, this is an OEM Win 7 Pro key I'm talking about.


----------



## Konceptz (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Yes.  From W7 desktop, run the "setup.exe" off the USB stick.  You need to match the correct version Home or* Pro **if asked* but it should do it automatically.
> It may not ask for a key but if it does use the W7 key.
> 
> Try it and post back.  Once W10 is activated with a digital license you should be able to do a clean install if you want and it should reactivate without a problem.



It will work, i've lost count of how many times I've done this. No issues on any system


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Konceptz said:


> It will work, i've lost count of how many times I've done this. No issues on any system



I think @Sasqui is asking does he do a dirty install first
then do a clean install
or
does he go straight to clean install (boot off USB) and use the W7 key. EDIT: delete factory partitions etc...


----------



## Konceptz (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> I think @Sasqui is asking does he do a dirty install first
> then do a clean install
> or
> does he go straight to clean install (boot off USB) and use the W7 key. EDIT: delete factory partitions etc...



Sorry, sleep deprived. Always do a clean install if possible( i.e boot off the USB)


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 5, 2018)

I learned something interesting yesterday. I went to install Windows 10 on a backup drive that had a clone of an activated Windows 7 install on it. In the process of doing a clean install I deleted the partitions and installed Windows 10 Version 1809. I selected "I have no product key", but I believe I left the "Automatically active when online" box checked. I had no intention of activating it. I was just checking a few things out with it, and was going to reclone the Windows 7 install for a backup when I was done. Well...that didn't go as planned. As soon as I installed the NIC drivers it connected to the internet and automatically activated itself. WTF? That's not what I wanted to do with it. Especially since it appears to have burned my Windows 7 key in the process. When I hooked up the drive with the previously activated Windows 7 install I was going to reclone for a backup, it was no longer activated. And when I go to activate it, it says my key is invalid. Son of a...

So yeah. Be careful. That upgrade process appears to be a one way street. No big surprise there. The big surprise was it auto-upgrading on me without my knowledge, or knowledge of my consent, that it was going to do it. Lesson learned I guess.  Needless to say, I'll be calling M$ to see if there's anything I can do about it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I learned something interesting yesterday. I went to install Windows 10 on a backup drive that had a clone of an activated Windows 7 install on it. In the process of doing a clean install I deleted the partitions and installed Windows 10 Version 1809. I selected "I have no product key", but I believe I left the "Automatically active when online" box checked. I had no intention of activating it. I was just checking a few things out with it, and was going to reclone the Windows 7 install for a backup when I was done. Well...that didn't go as planned. As soon as I installed the NIC drivers it connected to the internet and automatically activated itself. WTF? That's not what I wanted to do with it. Especially since it appears to have burned my Windows 7 key in the process. When I hooked up the drive with the previously activated Windows 7 install I was going to reclone for a backup, it was no longer activated. And when I go to activate it, it says my key is invalid. Son of a...
> 
> So yeah. Be careful. That upgrade process appears to be a one way street. No big surprise there. The big surprise was it auto-upgrading on me without my knowledge, or knowledge of my consent, that it was going to do it. Lesson learned I guess.  Needless to say, I'll be calling M$ to see if there's anything I can do about it.



I am confused.
How did the W7 key get grabbed?  A clean install to me means you deleted all previous partitions and then install W10.
Is this on an UEFI system where the W7 key is hard baked into the BIOS/UEFI?
Was a second partition used?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2018)

Further confounding things, AFAIK, activating W10 with a W7/W8 key does not "burn" or deactivate it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> From the MS download site, it's $139 for Win 10 Home and $199 for Win 10 Pro.
> 
> $54.99 here: https://softwarecascade.com/product/microsoft-windows-10-pro-3264-bit/
> 
> Scam?


You can still download the media creation tool and install.  License won’t get entered until during on the first time.  If you are using your MS account, then after that it will be automatic.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Ok, ok, ok I'll try it. lol  I'm skeptical.  So I run the Win 10 install while running the Activated Win 7 Pro (OEM) version I have.  If it asks for a key, enter the Win 7 Key???
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the above method?



I just installed windows 10 on it and it auto activated, although later ( about a month ) i took it back off as i had enough of the Home version forced BS, but in that month yeah had 0 issue's with the activation.

I waited a month as that i believe that's how long you have to keep it like that, installed on top of the original OS, i tried it with out installling the Win7 OS and had no activation issue's either.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> I am confused.
> How did the W7 key get grabbed?  A clean install to me means you deleted all previous partitions and then install W10.
> Is this on an UEFI system where the W7 key is hard baked into the BIOS/UEFI?
> Was a second partition used?


I'm pretty confused too. I chose the "clean install" option(don't keep your files or settings), and not the upgrade option(keep your files and settings). I deleted all the partitions on the drive and installed Windows 10. What I think I did "wrong" was leave the "Automatically activate when online" box checked. Actually, I'm not entirely sure if I could have even unchecked it or not. Maybe it was greyed out? I do remember seeing it though...and that it was checked...I think. But I basically just ignored it. I mean how is it going to "automatically activate" itself without me having to type in my key? It is not an SLIC/baked into the BIOS key. It's just a regular OEM key. I have no idea what happened really. But whatever. I'm not super concerned about it. If M$ tells me tough luck, I should still be able activate Windows 10 now with the key at least. So it's not a total loss. And it's just a backup motherboard and OS that I don't intend on using except for emergencies anyway. I'm only using it at the moment while waiting for a new motherboard I ordered to show up in a few days.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I'm pretty confused too. I chose the "clean install" option(don't keep your files or settings), and not the upgrade option(keep your files and settings). I deleted all the partitions on the drive and installed Windows 10. What I think I did "wrong" was leave the "Automatically activate when online" box checked. Actually, I'm not entirely sure if I could have even unchecked it or not. Maybe it was greyed out? I do remember seeing it though...and that it was checked...I think. But I basically just ignored it. I mean how is it going to "automatically activate" itself without me having to type in my key? It is not an SLIC/baked into the BIOS key. It's just a regular OEM key. I have no idea what happened really. But whatever. I'm not super concerned about it. If M$ tells me tough luck, I should still be able activate Windows 10 now with the key at least. So it's not a total loss. And it's just a backup motherboard and OS that I don't intend on using except for emergencies anyway. I'm only using it at the moment while waiting for a new motherboard I ordered to show up in a few days.



You did it, how I would so...
Maybe give it some time (so servers can catch up?) but like RTB said in post #25 you should still be able to use W7 on that machine (oem).  If you have retail W7 you are supposed to be able to port it.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

AsRock said:


> I just installed windows 10 on it and it auto activated, although later ( about a month ) i took it back off as i had enough of the Home version forced BS, but in that month yeah had 0 issue's with the activation.
> 
> I waited a month as that i believe that's how long you have to keep it like that, installed on top of the original OS, i tried it with out installling the Win7 OS and had no activation issue's either.



One thing I did notice when on the MS download site was that upgrading from Win 7 was FREE... BUT, BUT, BUT, it was only good for a year.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> BUT, BUT, BUT, *it was only good for a year*.



Can you post a screenshot?
AFAIK that's for a trial version.  Using a legitimate KEY is meant to be permanent.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Can you post a screenshot?
> AFAIK that's for a trial version.  Using a legitimate KEY is meant to be permanent.



Damnit, I can't find it now!  Just the purchase options for Home and Pro.  

I swear I saw it... I'm sure it wasn't for office either.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2018)

@Sasqui, so is install complete yet?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> @Sasqui, so is install complete yet?



I'm stuck in the office working 8-5.  I have some memory to install and test in the laptop before I try that.  As a backup, I went bought a key from the link you sent.

I'm actually hesitant to give up the Win 7 key that came with the laptop, I got a replacement USB install from Dell, including all the correct drivers... and of course bloatware.  They have gotten better about bloatware, thankfully.

So, long story short, I may not even try to upgrade.  I'll post back this weekend.

Edit:  This is actually published on answers.microsoft.com ...so it really does appear legit
*How to install and activate Windows 10 using your Windows 7 or Windows 8 product key*
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ing-your/d713f9f9-e91f-4ffe-a3c0-7ef9639a0559



> Forum Article Info
> Last updated October 5, 2018
> Views 287,530
> *Technical Level* : Basic
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Further confounding things, AFAIK, activating W10 with a W7/W8 key does not "burn" or deactivate it.


You're correct, it's not supposed too.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're correct, it's not supposed too.



So, if for some reason, you wanted to ditch Win10, and revert back to Win7 or 8 and still activate with the same key?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> So, if for some reason, you wanted to ditch Win10, and revert back to Win7 or 8 and still activate with the same key?


Yes, you should be able too.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> So, if for some reason, you wanted to ditch Win10, and revert back to Win7 or 8 and still activate with the same key?



Had no issue with doing it with the tablet, not done it with this PC although might be soon as i had enough of the BS forced updates with the home version.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 12, 2018)

So here's how it all ended up for me. A couple days ago Windows 7 reactivated itself. I have no idea how or why that happened(or why it wasn't activated for a short period of time after Windows 10 activated itself on the same mobo).  But I think I might have a bit more of a clue as to why Windows 10 auto-activated itself on that mobo though. I think it might have had something to do with having activated it previously on that mobo, during a free upgrade from another OEM Windows 7 install(using a different OEM Windows 7 key, than the OEM Windows 7 key currently being used to activate Windows 7 on it). I say that because I just had to reactivate Windows 10 on my "new" mobo, which is tied to that other OEM Windows 7 key. Even though there was no "real" hardware change. All I did was replace the mobo with the exact same mobo. Which I've done in the past and never had to reactivate Windows afterwards. But there probably was a "hardware change" as far as M$ saw it. Since I believe the same key was "automatically" used...again...to activate Windows 10 on the mobo I was using at the time. I dunno. Maybe I'm not explaining that very well. So it might not make that much sense to someone else. It makes enough sense to me though.

Anyway. Whatever. Everything is activated, again...on everything, as it should be now. And all is well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> So here's how it all ended up for me. A couple days ago Windows 7 reactivated itself. I have no idea how or why that happened(or why it wasn't activated for a short period of time after Windows 10 activated itself on the same mobo).  But I think I might have a bit more of a clue as to why Windows 10 auto-activated itself on that mobo though. I think it might have had something to do with having activated it previously on that mobo, during a free upgrade from another OEM Windows 7 install(using a different OEM Windows 7 key, than the OEM Windows 7 key currently being used to activate Windows 7 on it). I say that because I just had to reactivate Windows 10 on my "new" mobo, which is tied to that other OEM Windows 7 key. Even though there was no "real" hardware change. All I did was replace the mobo with the exact same mobo. Which I've done in the past and never had to reactivate Windows afterwards. But there probably was a "hardware change" as far as M$ saw it. Since I believe the same key was "automatically" used...again...to activate Windows 10 on the mobo I was using at the time. I dunno. Maybe I'm not explaining that very well. So it might not make that much sense to someone else. It makes enough sense to me though.
> 
> Anyway. Whatever. Everything is activated, again...on everything, as it should be now. And all is well.


That is an interesting theory. Logical plausibility to it. No way for us to know for sure though. But very interesting all the same.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 12, 2018)

trparky said:


> I believe that they're still activating older keys for Windows 10 upgrades.


I can confirm this. I had to call in to get them to authorize it. Said, they are continuing it but it must be done manually from command prompt as an administrator, however.. they are going to be ending it for "new keys" soon.  Only ones that have been activated prior will be authorized going forward after that time.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 12, 2018)

im fairly sure you once you gone to windows 10 the licence is tied to your Microsoft acount .. put it this way I wipe the HDD drive using windows 10 from USB when it comes to asking for a licence I click I don't have one, once windows has connected an I log into account it's activated says activated with digital licence, if you go to Microsoft account you can remove stuff thats linked to your account like xbox, phone, PC, I think you can have up to 10 devices linked


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2018)

Salty_sandwich said:


> im fairly sure you once you gone to windows 10 the *license* is tied to your Microsoft *account*


If you have one. Some of us don't have, don't want and will never sign up for a Microsoft account.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 12, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you have one. Some of us don't have, don't want and will never sign up for a Microsoft account.


dont see any reason you shouldnt, its not like you have to use your real identity, unless you want 2fa too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> dont see any reason you shouldnt, its not like you have to use your real identity, unless you want 2fa too.


Some of us don't want deal with Microsoft or them having any of our information.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 13, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Some of us don't want deal with Microsoft or them having any of our information.


yea i get that and totally agree.


----------

